# Billy, Cash and Bucky



## amb907 (Oct 5, 2021)

Meet Bucky and Billy...the baby and the tabby and Cash the man in black


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice looking family


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello A and welcome to the forum! Your cats are cutiepies. Just a guess, but is Cash a country music fan? 🤠


----------



## amb907 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lol yes my husband named him Cash after Johnny the man in black 😀


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

They are all adorable, and as cute as Bucky and Billy are I have a soft spot in my heart for black cats. Ours have been so intelligent and just magic.


----------

